# Topics > Entities > Companies >  ViaBot Inc., outdoor maintenance robots, Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - viabot.com

facebook.com/viabotinc

twitter.com/viabotinc

linkedin.com/company/viabot

Co-founder and CEO - Gregg Ratanaphanyarat

Co-founder and CTO - Dawei Ding

Products and projects:

Runo, autonomous robot sweeper for large properties

----------

